# Exposition Of Mool Mantar



## nijjharjatt (Sep 28, 2009)

Admin note: Forum member ji - The thread starter has proffered  many distortions of Gurbani, gurmat and Sikh history  on this thread.* Read with caution. *
*
EXPOSITION OF MOOL MANTAR.*​


Exposition of Mool Mantar and the First Stanza of Japji Sahib by the men of letters dead in spirit university Professors and the so-called Gianis working for Mammon rather than God. I have rendered it underneath for your comparison.

<> siq nwmu krqw purKu inrBau inrvYru Akwl mUriq AjUnI sYBM gur pRswid ] 
*ik oNkaar sat naam kartaa purakh nirbh-a-o nirvair akaal moorat ajoonee saibhN gur parsaad.*
vwihgurU kyvl iek hY[ s`cw hY aus dw nwm, rcnhwr aus dI ivAkqI Aqy Amr aus dw srUp[ auh infr, kInw-rihq, Ajnmw qy svY-pRkwSvwn hY[ gurW dI dXw duAwrw auh prwpq huMdw hY[
*There is but one God. True is His Name, creative His personality and immortal His form. He is without fear sans enmity, unborn and self-illumined. By the Guru's grace He is obtained.*

*Exposition by me:- *
*It is Har Aik ankaar and not just Ik ankaar. Har Aik ankaar for the Sikhs is different from Hari Om Shanti for the Hindus. His name is known through His Word that is Gospel Truth, Satt Naam. He is the overall Master of our lives and whatever happens, it happens according to His Will. Or we are just puppets with the playing strings in His Hand. He being the Overall Master, He is not afraid of any one and He is not revengeful like the Brahma, the demiurge god of nature or of the once-born natural people playing the ***-for-tat game. He is our Eternal Father and so are His Sons. He is self-illumined or self-existant. By the grace of our Father, we know Him through His Will. When we become His Sons or Gurmukhs, then there is no distinction between the Father and the Son. Or we too become Eternal like our Father. Thus, in Adam, we are born and die whilst twice-born in God, we become eternal like our Father.*
] jpu ] 
*jap.*
aus dw ismrn kr[
*Embrace His meditation.*
*Meditate or ponder over His Word or become a Seeker of His Word.*
Awid scu jugwid scu ] 
*aad sach jugaad sach. *
prwrMB iv`c s`cw, XugW dy SurU iv`c s`cw, 
*True in the prime, True in the beginning of ages, *

*Exposition by me:- *
*He is Gospel Truth, Satt, before the beginning of Ages and throughout the Ages, He remains so.*

hY BI scu nwnk hosI BI scu ]1] 
*hai bhee sach naanak hosee bhee sach. ||1||*
Aqy s`cw auh hux BI hY, hy nwnk! insicq hI, auh s`cw hovygw[
*True He is even now and True He verily, shall be, O Nanak!*
*Exposition by me:- *
*He is Gospel Truth, SATT and Satguru or Christ Nanak Dev Ji says, He too could be Gospel Truth or SATT. It is Gospel Truth in God is SATT and not the secular truth SACH in Adam. So, it should be read SATT and not SACH.*

Ch. Rajinder Nijjhar, M.Sc.
Retired Senior Lecturer in Metallurgy
More you spend "His Treasures", preach Gospel, more you please Father to receive more.​ 
*Deleted. Proselytizing is forbidden. Naryanjot Kaur* ​


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 28, 2009)

Veer ji
*
Let us be clear that this is you exposition of the Mool Mantar. Thank you for denoting that so clearly in your comments. That is why this post should remain in Interfaith Dialogs. It is only a matter of hours be fore the thread (and my private messages) are flooded with angry replies, and rightly so. Of course you realize that this is a very free interpretation of the Mool Mantar. *


----------



## nijjharjatt (Sep 28, 2009)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> Veer ji
> 
> *Let us be clear that this is you exposition of the Mool Mantar. Thank you for denoting that so clearly in your comments. That is why this post should remain in Interfaith Dialogs. It is only a matter of hours be fore the thread (and my private messages) are flooded with angry replies, and rightly so. Of course you realize that this is a very free interpretation of the Mool Mantar. *


 
Hi,

Thank you for your comments and I know why our people criticise me more than the people of the West?  Our people are just fanatics and they just know how to shout but not understand.

Ask these critics a simple question.  If Sikh is a Naadi Sukhshum Roop, then how many Sikhs died during the 1984 holocaust?  Jatt is my Asthool Bindi Roop, born and will die.

I don't mind their shouts and you know the popular saying, "KAWAN DAE AKHAE DHHOR NAHI MARDAE".


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 28, 2009)

nijjharjatt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your comments and I know why our people criticise me more than the people of the West?  Our people are just fanatics and they just know how to shout but not understand.
> 
> ...



Maybe Jatt is your Asthool Bindi Roop (born and will die) but that doesn't explain why so many people are angry at you on other forums and listservs. They are angry because of the way you interpret Gurbani to serve your agenda of reinventing Sikhism and claiming to be a Satguru. This raises a lot of questions for Sikhs.


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 28, 2009)

Post moved to Leaders for discussion.


----------



## nijjharjatt (Sep 28, 2009)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> Maybe Jatt is your Asthool Bindi Roop (born and will die) but that doesn't explain why so many people are angry at you on other forums and listservs. They are angry because of the way you interpret Gurbani to serve your agenda of reinventing Sikhism and claiming to be a Satguru. This raises a lot of questions for Sikhs.


 
Hi,

Do you understand Bani?  The Last on Earth Christ, the Sixth Satguru Tegh Bahadur Ji stressed that His Word is not for every one but KOTON MAE AIK.  So, these once-born stupid people who follow others or are KAMJAATTS, how would they understand the Bani of Akal Purakh but just follow others like a mob?

Ask them how many Sikhs died during the holocausts and who is to be blamed for those killing?  DADDA DOSS NA DEE JIYAE; DOSS KARMI APNIYAN..............

You know how many Jews died during the Holocausts and who is to be glamed?  Satguru Jesus said, "When a blind person follows a blind guide, the Rabbis, Brahmins, Granthis, Jathedars, they fall into a Pit of death".  So, who is to be blamed, the Jews, Sikhs, etc themselves and none other.


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 28, 2009)

nijjharjatt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you understand Bani?  The Last on Earth Christ, the Sixth Satguru Tegh Bahadur Ji stressed that His Word is not for every one but KOTON MAE AIK.  So, these once-born stupid people who follow others or are KAMJAATTS, how would they understand the Bani of Akal Purakh but just follow others like a mob?
> 
> ...



Veer ji

Let's go back to the statement by Guru Teg Bahadur. Let's reword it - The Gurbani  *is *for everyone. SGGS is for everyone. The problem is that not everyone is paying attention. That is what Guru Teg Bahadur *means. * By His Grace, with His Hukam, if We Ask -- we get it. No one excluded, except those who exclude themselves. Sikhism is not a secret society or a private club.

In fact Guru Teg Bahadur stresses that one can call on Akaal once and Akaal hears and carries you across. 

Let me add this -- Kartar Purakh is the Creator of Everything. So everything is covered by Gurbani. No temporary memory loss on the part of Akaal makes it possible for him to forget any part of His Creation. But some part of His Creation forgets simran of Him. It is just that simple.


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 28, 2009)

Also Veer ji

Are you sure that you mean KOTON MAE EIK? -- because that is nowhere in the Bani of Guru Teg Bahadur Dev ji. I checked and  of course could be mistaken: 

Maybe you mean, 

ਕੋਟਨ ਮੈ ਨਾਨਕ ਕੋਊ ਨਾਰਾਇਨੁ ਜਿਹ ਚੀਤਿ ॥੨੪॥
  kottan mai naanak kooo naaraaein jih cheeth ||24||
   Among millions, O Nanak, there is scarcely anyone, who keeps the Lord in his consciousness. ||24||

If so that tuk does not mean that Gurbani is only for a few. It means that there a lot of people who are not keeping their faces turned in the right direction.


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 28, 2009)

There is also this one tuk

ਕਲ ਮੈ ਏਕੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਿਧਿ ਜਾਹਿ ਜਪੈ ਗਤਿ ਪਾਵੈ ॥
kal mai eaek naam kirapaa nidhh jaahi japai gath paavai ||
  In this Dark Age of Kali Yuga, the Name of the One Lord is the treasure of mercy; chanting it, one obtains salvation

Also of the 9th Nanak.

But here we are being told exactly what I am telling you. Salvation is for everyone who wants it.

Sorry, have to run in a few minutes.


----------



## nijjharjatt (Sep 28, 2009)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> Veer ji
> 
> Let's go back to the statement by Guru Teg Bahadur. Let's reword it - The Gurbani *is *for everyone. SGGS is for everyone. The problem is that not everyone is paying attention. That is what Guru Teg Bahadur *means. *By His Grace, with His Hukam, if We Ask -- we get it. No one excluded, except those who exclude themselves. Sikhism is not a secret society or a private club.
> 
> ...


 
Yes.  Most people read Bani.  How many of them find the corruptions put in by the Sodhi Khatris?  Have you read the Book by Prof. Jodh Singh, et al, who looked into the Kartar Puri Birr and made notes of corruptions and white washed pages from the Birr?  Only the spiritually blind people take the present ATT Khari BIRRS as Pure.  Are you one of them?


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 28, 2009)

nijjharjatt said:


> Yes.  Most people read Bani.  How many of them find the corruptions put in by the Sodhi Khatris?  Have you read the Book by Prof. Jodh Singh, et al, who looked into the Kartar Puri Birr and made notes of corruptions and white washed pages from the Birr?  Only the spiritually blind people take the present ATT Khari BIRRS as Pure.  Are you one of them?



We should not consume ourselves with worry about *all *Khatris as all of our Gurus were Khatris. You do show some independent spirit here, I must admit,  because most of the time Jatts are being roundly and soundly beaten up verbally, but they can give as good as they get. Let's not worry about them either right now. Maybe in another thread. 

Khatri's have nothing to do with whether people are spiritually blind. We already cleared that up: His Grace and His Hukam coupled with sincere simran and a pure call for His mercy is what it takes. Khatris today, yesterday, or tomorrow can't get in the way nor can they make it happen. The exception being of course our beloved Gurus. 

Have you read "The Compilation of the Sri Guru Granth Sahib by Professor Sahib Singh ji?  Please do and it will clear all your doubts.


----------



## Randip Singh (Sep 29, 2009)

nijjharjatt said:


> Hi,
> Jatt is my Asthool Bindi Roop, born and will die.
> .



And this is why you fail and do not come up to the standard of my fellow Jatt Sikhs!

Sikhi is there Asthool Bindhi Roop for this they were born and for this they will die. 

This is far great than a chance meeting of a sperm and an egg.


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 30, 2009)

Nijjarjatt Ji,

It would be nice if you could present your views in an orderly manner instead of putting half quotes. I would prefer that you give page references of the bani you are quoting so that someone else can do a little homework for you and copy/paste the full shabad from srigranth.org or any online  relevant texts.


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 30, 2009)

*The thread is closed. 
*


----------



## dalbirk (Oct 1, 2009)

Nijjar Jatt ji ,
                Whom do you mean by Sodhi Khatris ? Kindly explain .


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 1, 2009)

dalbirk ji

He can't respond. I closed the thread. Your message is showing up because you are a moderator.


----------

